# Recomedations for burned out muscles?



## Senfeng (Dec 5, 2002)

I started doing a lot of weight training along with my MA and my arms are so sore that I can barely lift them above my head.  The problem is that when I train, I don't feel it that much, so I keep training.  A few weeks ago, I started practicing my punches with weights.  Then I hit my "imitation" mook jong for a while, then went back to the weights.  I didn't realize that I had been training for over 4 hours.  Training gives my such a good high.

So my question is, is there a "Dit Da Joa" equivalent for overworked muscles?  Amino Acids?  Muscle Rubs?  I've tried them both and they're not working for me.


----------



## sammy3170 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senfeng _
> 
> *I started doing a lot of weight training along with my MA and my arms are so sore that I can barely lift them above my head.  The problem is that when I train, I don't feel it that much, so I keep training.  A few weeks ago, I started practicing my punches with weights.  Then I hit my "imitation" mook jong for a while, then went back to the weights.  I didn't realize that I had been training for over 4 hours.  Training gives my such a good high.
> 
> So my question is, is there a "Dit Da Joa" equivalent for overworked muscles?  Amino Acids?  Muscle Rubs?  I've tried them both and they're not working for me. *



At my school they sell some chinese oil that just rocks.  Its called di da wan hua  (spelling isn't right).  Man after my black belt grading I damn near went through a whole bottle.  Awesome stuff. Restores chi to the affected areas.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanx.  Where can I find something like this online?  Anyone know the correct spelling?


----------



## sammy3170 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senfeng _
> 
> *Thanx.  Where can I find something like this online?  Anyone know the correct spelling? *



There must be some chinese herb/acupuncture/supermarket near you.  Doesn't anyone shop normally anymore?  Say it how I wrote it and you'll find what you're looking for.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Senfeng (Dec 5, 2002)

Nah... takes too much time.  If I'm driving I'm either going to my 12-15hour/day job or to gung fu class.  Every now and then, I even stop to grab a bite to eat. 

Thanx for the info.  I'll try China Town.


----------



## Mace (Dec 5, 2002)

I would recommend trying Powergel by Absorbine, it is a very powerful rub. It also comes in a patch form that you can place on the intended area which works as well.
Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2002)

Rest, Glutamine, Cell-Tech, Vitamin E. Suppliments are about the only way to take the soreness out other than plain rest.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senfeng _
> 
> *I started doing a lot of weight training along with my MA and my arms are so sore that I can barely lift them above my head.  The problem is that when I train, I don't feel it that much, so I keep training.  A few weeks ago, I started practicing my punches with weights.  Then I hit my "imitation" mook jong for a while, then went back to the weights.  I didn't realize that I had been training for over 4 hours.  Training gives my such a good high.
> 
> So my question is, is there a "Dit Da Joa" equivalent for overworked muscles?  Amino Acids?  Muscle Rubs?  I've tried them both and they're not working for me. *



If it's muscle soreness from lifting weights (called Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness or DOMS) then there's nothing that I know of that will relieve the pain.  All you can do is stretch and lift a little lighter to work through the pain.

If there was a magical elixer, all of the bodybuilders and trainers in the world would be screaming about it.  Science doesn't even know for sure what the problem is.  Some say it's lactic acid build-up, others say is tiny tears.  All agree though that it hurts 

Be very careful on training too much.  You can actually overtrain and lose muscle mass in the process.  You need to train smarter, not harder, by incorporating rest and have a defined routine.  Once in a while doing what you did is terrific though, just for busting out and doing something different.

WhiteBirch


----------

